
Discuss: The secret to making things easy: avoid hard problems - vlad

======
vlad
Paul's original thread erupted into just 2 replies about databases and hard
drives, with 30 follow-ups about the same thing.

And, not ONE comment about the point of his article in a general sense.

So, here's a thread for comments that actually relate to the point of the
article.

------
twism
The simplest solutions are always the best.

